# Exodus 31:14



## ServantofGod (Apr 1, 2008)

You shall keep the Sabbath, because it is holy for you. Everyone who profanes it shall be put to death. *Whoever does any work on it, that soul shall be cut off from among his people*.

Stupid question: When it says "that soul shall be cut off from his people", is this implying that he has lost the salvation that he had, as a Jew, a person of the Covenant? Is he cast away from the people, not only in death, but also in eternity? In other words, is he now a reprobate for his working on the Sabbath?


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 1, 2008)

I see the OT concept of soul as being physical life. The covenant had physical/temporal idea. Not much idea of after life in OT concept. I know about David's child but not much else if any.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 1, 2008)

Kind of an "excommunication" idea embedded in that phrase.


----------

